# 17 year old beauty queen...



## NeilPearson (Apr 21, 2008)

Discuss...

Size 16 Miss England hopeful Chloe unveils a curvy look in first official bikini shoot | the Daily Mail


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2008)

She must have an incredible amount of self-confidence.  Good for her!

Although, there's enough of her to win twice.


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't have a problem with thicker girls but her face isn't attractive at all to me


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2008)

EWWWWW wtf is that. she needs to putsome clothes on


----------



## biggfly (Apr 21, 2008)

Bikini's are a PRIVILEGE, NOT A CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT!!!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like Billy Clinton's type....Her face would look better if it didn't have Miss Piggy's Nose, sorry but even if she was bone thin I'd still say she had a pig snout....I applaud her though some people just have to face the fact that they are large and may never gain the will power it takes to trim down.....


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 21, 2008)

Shes not ugly for a fat girl.  I mean, if she lost that weight shed be a knockout.


----------



## KentDog (Apr 21, 2008)

I think that's cool what she's doing. I agree with Akira, she's got a cute face.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 21, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Shes not ugly for a fat girl.  I mean, if she lost that weight shed be a knockout.


You must be confused by her cleavage cause her face is centered by that oink nose and those beaver teeth....she'd have you wood going timber if those scraped the wrong spot.....


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

danny81 said:


> EWWWWW wtf is that. she needs to putsome clothes on


Your future wife, that's what you get with your level of intelligence.
Consider yourself lucky, it could be Leroy from Rikers Island.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2008)

she is very fat, and it's nothing to be proud of, nor should it be celebrated and/or paraded around like it 's a good thing, it's unhealthy and gross, if she is confident and happy with herself like that, well that's fine, but promoting obesity is wrong. I don't want to see young girls doing the exact opposite either, i.e. anorexia, we need to be promoting eating right, working out, health and fitness to our youth, not being a fat slob.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2008)

reminds me of the girls from india. feeling sexy despite not fitting the american anorexic ideal.

South indian actress (mortgage, finance, debt)


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 21, 2008)

Prince said:


> she is very fat, and it's nothing to be proud of, nor should it be celebrated and/or paraded around like it 's a good thing, it's unhealthy and gross, if she is confident and happy with herself like that, well that's fine, but promoting obesity is wrong. I don't want to see young girls doing the exact opposite either, i.e. anorexia, we need to be promoting eating right, working out, health and fitness to our youth, not being a fat slob.



I have to agree.

I hope this isn't the new politically correct trend, pretending that obese people are healthy and attractive.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2008)

wwtf is with these fat bitches today thinking their hot.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

Fat people need love too.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Fat people need love too.



Based on the pic that was posted, I don't have enough love.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2008)

The Geography of a Woman  
------------ --------- --------- --------- -  
Between the ages of 18 - 21 a woman is like Africa or Australia. She is half discovered, half wild and naturally beautiful with bushland around the fertile deltas.  
Between the ages of 21 - 30 a woman is like America or Japan. Completely discovered, very well developed and open to trade especially with countries with cash or cars.  
Between the ages of 30 - 35, she is like India or Spain. Very hot, relaxed and convinced of its own beauty.  
Between the ages of 35 - 40 a woman is like France or Argentina. She may have been half destroyed during the war but can still be a warm and desirable place to visit.  
Between the ages of 40 - 50 she is like Yugoslavia or Iraq. She lost the war and is haunted by past mistakes. Massive reconstruction is now necessary.  
Between the ages of 50 - 60 she is like Russia or Canada. Very wide, quiet and the borders are practically unpatrolled but the frigid climate keeps people away.  
Between the ages of 60 - 70 a woman is like England or Mongolia. With a glorious and all conquering past but alas no future  
After 70, they become Albania or Afghanistan. Everyone knows where it is, but no one wants to go there.

this was one that site too. i'm in the "Massive reconstruction is now necessary"  range but it's still pretty funny.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> The Geography of a Woman
> ------------ --------- --------- --------- -
> Between the ages of 18 - 21 a woman is like Africa or Australia. She is half discovered, half wild and naturally beautiful with bushland around the fertile deltas.
> Between the ages of 21 - 30 a woman is like America or Japan. Completely discovered, very well developed and open to trade especially with countries with cash or cars.
> ...


----------



## biggfly (Apr 21, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Shes not ugly for a fat girl.  I mean, if she lost that weight shed be a knockout.



Oh brother...I could never be your wingman!!! Not sure what I would have to stomach!!! You know better bro...get ahold of yourself...you KNOW better than this!!!!


----------



## kiko (Apr 21, 2008)

I hit it...doggy style.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 21, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> [/URL]



Looking at this chicks pix, she is way hotter than the white girl.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2008)

shes still a fat bitch.


----------



## kiko (Apr 21, 2008)

You're never going to score.


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 21, 2008)

What the fuck is this world coming to???? That shit needs to stay in Canada where it came from


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 21, 2008)

i would hardly call that girl obese. she is heavy and undoubtedly would benifit from losing a little weight, but going overboard with calling her obese is just wrong.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2008)

they shuld only make bathing suits upto size 6


----------



## JailHouse (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn shes only 17!! imagine when she has a kid or 2, shell be one sloppy lookin bitch.  Id still hit it in all but...


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 21, 2008)

danny 

I liked this comment too:


> Posing confidently poolside in the brief white gem-embossed Miss England bikini which she'll wear in the pageant in July, Chloe appears completely lacking in self-consciousness.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> i would hardly call that girl obese. she is heavy and undoubtedly would benifit from losing a little weight, but going overboard with calling her obese is just wrong.



well, give her about two more years of eating McDonald's and she will be.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2008)

They couldn't digitally enhance her pic or use some airbrushing to help her out like they do most other models??


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2008)

what was she thinking when she entered the damn paegent. she definetly couldnt hae expected to win. and i gauruntee she wont go far in miss england.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> They couldn't digitally enhance her pic or use some airbrushing to help her out like they do most other models??



wow. cute avatar


----------



## maniclion (Apr 21, 2008)

danny81 said:


> they shuld only make bathing suits upto size 6


wHAT?  You want anyone above a size 6 to walk around nude?  You're sick kid, get some help quick, take some of grand-ma's little yellow pills.....


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2008)

lol i meant more lkke they shoold make allfat chicks wear the afghan suit lol.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 22, 2008)

i have nothing against fat people. i think that they should get there asses in shape if nothing else for health reasons. i think you should be happy with who you are and improve your self for the right reasons. now that being said that pic is just wrong. when did it become ok to be a over weight like that. why promote it at all. same with anorexic girls why would you want that or promote being unhealth i dont get it.


----------



## bruisin (Apr 22, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


> Discuss...
> 
> Size 16 Miss England hopeful Chloe unveils a curvy look in first official bikini shoot | the Daily Mail



don't throw tomatoes at me, but I just thought that was SO wrong! What kind of message is that sending out? That it's okay to over eat, not exercise, put on a (what may be) a bathing suit that is too small......and for tolerance sake everyone else accept it, and in end reward said person for this by giving them an award? 

stepping down off gripe box. You may continue this thread...LOL


----------



## danny81 (Apr 22, 2008)

OMFA WTF IS WRONG WITH HER TOES LOOK AT THEM IN THE BIKINI PIC. that is soooooooooGORSSSSSSSSs


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 22, 2008)

The article says she is 176 pound, size 16 and 5' 10"

I say bullshit.  She is way heavier than that if she is 5' 10"


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


> The article says she is 176 pound, size 16 and 5' 10"
> 
> I say bullshit.  She is way heavier than that if she is 5' 10"



Hey, I'm 5'11", 176.  What's wrong with that?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2008)

You've got to read the comments under the article.  Some of them are pretty funny.  

"Good grief, I'm having my lunch. Put it away woman, that is not a good look."

- James, London, UK


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 22, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Hey, I'm 5'11", 176.  What's wrong with that?



Nothing... look at your picture and then look at hers.  There is no way you two are the same weight.  Her thighs are the size of your waist


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


> Nothing... look at your picture and then look at hers.  There is no way you two are the same weight.  Her thighs are the size of your waist



I was being sarcastic.  

If I had her thighs, I might actually win some bike races.


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> They couldn't digitally enhance her pic or use some airbrushing to help her out like they do most other models??


 
It was unfortunate that the photographer' assistant was a trainee, and used a reverse wide-angle lens. She's really a size 2.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> wwtf is with these dumbass boy-bitches today thinking their hot.




I don't know, Danny....what's the deal?


----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 22, 2008)

I think you guys are going a little too far saying that she is obese. She is definitely bigger but I think it is great that she is comfortable in her own skin. That is more than a lot of people even on this board can say. You can say that she is promoting obesity which may be a valid statement,  especially in this day in age where fast food seems to be a staple in everyones diet,
but you don't know if she has medical conditions that causes her to gain weight easily or whether or not she is trying to lose weight. If modeling is something that she wants to do and she has the confidence to do it, I see nothing wrong with it. She says that she eats healthy and works out, and it may not look like it, but she may be telling the truth. I know a lot of people that are around that shape/weight that workout and eat right and have a hard time losing weight. Not everyone has a website like this to point them in the right direction. Why do you think fad diets are so popular.

Some of the comments you guys have posted made me realize why a lot of females starve themselves and feel like they have to live up to a certain image in order to be worthy in todays society. Girls in the magazines are as thin as my pinky and everyone feels like that is what is considered beautiful and healthy. I think promoting being a size zero and not eating does far more damage than this picture ever will.

Yes some of them may not be healthy, but a lot of them try to do something about it. They should, in no way shape or form, be limited to what they can do. 

My Fiancee had a hard time losing weight a couple of years ago until I helped her and got her into my training routine. A lot of people do not have that help, time or support. Yes our society is going to shit as far as fitness, diet and health goes. Promoting fitness and diet is very important, but limiting a girls dreams due to her weight is wrong. Just my opinion


----------



## biggfly (Apr 22, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> I think you guys are going a little too far saying that she is obese. She is definitely bigger but I think it is great that she is comfortable in her own skin. That is more than a lot of people even on this board can say. You can say that she is promoting obesity which may be a valid statement,  especially in this day in age where fast food seems to be a staple in everyones diet,
> but you don't know if she has medical conditions that causes her to gain weight easily or whether or not she is trying to lose weight. If modeling is something that she wants to do and she has the confidence to do it, I see nothing wrong with it. She says that she eats healthy and works out, and it may not look like it, but she may be telling the truth. I know a lot of people that are around that shape/weight that workout and eat right and have a hard time losing weight. Not everyone has a website like this to point them in the right direction. Why do you think fad diets are so popular.
> 
> Some of the comments you guys have posted made me realize why a lot of females starve themselves and feel like they have to live up to a certain image in order to be worthy in todays society. Girls in the magazines are as thin as my pinky and everyone feels like that is what is considered beautiful and healthy. I think promoting being a size zero and not eating does far more damage than this picture ever will.
> ...



   SHe's FAT...enough said. You date the bush pig then...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 22, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> I think you guys are going a little too far saying that she is obese.



Clinically speaking, an obese woman is one that has a waist of 40 inches or more, and she appears to have just that.




Bradicallyman said:


> She says that she eats healthy and works out



Part of eating healthy is eating the correct proportions.  Which her picture seems to indicate that she does otherwise.  "Works out?"  I can't tell for the obvious reason.



Bradicallyman said:


> Some of the comments you guys have posted made me realize why a lot of females starve themselves and feel like they have to live up to a certain image in order to be worthy in todays society. Girls in the magazines are as thin as my pinky and everyone feels like that is what is considered beautiful and healthy. I think promoting being a size zero and not eating does far more damage than this picture ever will.



Guys talk smack about other guys that are fat, yet eating disorders are not as prevalent among men as they are among women.  You're idea of the causality is wrong.

Also, your belief that "everyone" prefers the anorexic look is also wrong. Linda Carter, in her day, wasn't anorexic but she was smoking hot.  Additionally, read peoples' opinions on someone like the skeletal Paris Hilton.  You're going to spend a lot of time finding anything positive said about her.  



Bradicallyman said:


> Yes some of them may not be healthy, but a lot of them try to do something about it. They should, in no way shape or form, be limited to what they can do.



_Wanting_ to be healthy isn't the same as _being_ healthy.

My point being, she's the one that chose to bring attention to herself as some sort of anti-anorexic heroine.  Which she most certainly is not.  If she was say, something around Betty Page size, and entered the contest, then I'd back her.

Big, contrary to the spouting of people like Oprah, is not beautiful.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 22, 2008)

another great well stated post from doms. hey but oprah was kinda hot when she had ten chins. oh wait no she wasnt.


----------



## kiko (Apr 22, 2008)

I hit it...for free.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Guys talk smack about other guys that are fat, yet eating disorders are not as prevalent among men as they are among women.  You're idea of the causality is wrong.
> 
> Also, your belief that "everyone" prefers the anorexic look is also wrong. Linda Carter, in her day, wasn't anorexic but she was smoking hot.  Additionally, read peoples' opinions are someone like the skeletal Paris Hilton.  You're going to spend a lot of time finding anything positive said about her.



Eating disorders may not be as prevalent among men, but more and more men (teens specifically) are using steroids for a variety of reasons (ie. look buff for the ladies, be stronger for sports). Being super skinny is not what is socially acceptable for males. Being skinny = wimp. As far as guys talking smack about  other guys being fat, I don't feel like there is as much social pressure for guys to lose weight when overweight as there is for women. That is just my opinion

I never said that everyone prefers the anorexic look and if something I said came off that way than I apologize. What I meant is that woman are potrayed that way in every single magazine cover, movie trailer, and music video. A lot of woman feel like they have to look like what they see in order to be accepted by society and considered beautiful which is what every woman wants. Most women do not have the body types or are genetically gifted to look like some celebrities and models and I believe that this is a big reason for failure and giving up. Their absolute best doesn't compare to some of the "standards" out there today. Whether people prefer this standard or not is a different question. But there is no denying the fact the this image is everywhere. There is so much pressure to look a certain way, and when that image is not achieved, they are now worse off than they were before.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 22, 2008)

i think girls should look like jamie easton. well they dont have to be that buff but that is healthy. that is the type of woman i want my daughter to look up to. aside from a medical condition being fat should not be exeptable. not only for health reasons but piece of mind. most people that say that they are happy being fat are lieng. they say that to make them selves feel better. i dont trash fat people and have offerd to help. my mother is over weight due to a thyroid problem does not stop her from trieng to better herself. she is starting to get back to a healthy weight. to encourage obesity or anorexia in any way is assenine.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 22, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> i think girls should look like jamie easton. well they dont have to be that buff but that is healthy. that is the type of woman i want my daughter to look up to. aside from a medical condition being fat should not be exeptable. not only for health reasons but piece of mind. most people that say that they are happy being fat are lieng. they say that to make them selves feel better. i dont trash fat people and have offerd to help. my mother is over weight due to a thyroid problem does not stop her from trieng to better herself. she is starting to get back to a healthy weight. to encourage obesity or anorexia in any way is assenine.



Some girls can't look like Jamie Easton no matter what they do. Some girls don't have the time to look like Jamie Easton. Some girls don't want to look like Jamie Easton. Not everyone wants to be a hardcore bodybuilder and dedicate their entire lives to the sport. Most of us are casual dieter/lifters, including myself. Sure she is healthy, but that does not mean that someone that weighs more than her isn't. Of course there is a cutoff and sure, the girl that we are discussing in this post has seen better days, but for you to say that everyone needs to look a certain way is exactly what I was talking about in my previous post.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 22, 2008)

i said not that buff. my point is that every one should look healthy reread my post. guy or girl people should look healthy. out side of a medical condition there is no reason not to get off your ass and do work. skip the mcdonalds a bag of steamed veggies takes five minutes, and you can cook chicken on the stove in bout ten or less. i dont see a excuse to be unhealthy other than lazines. you are proving my point when you say they dont have time. i work seven days a week for the past month i have been doing 12 hour days or longer. i still find time to do my cardio and lift. if you want some thing bad enough you will make time and find a way to do it. i bet she finds time to pick up a bag of doritoes and a mt dew.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 22, 2008)

natural^ said:


>



Crikey!  You forgot the jacked up feet!


----------



## natural^ (Apr 22, 2008)

oh damn, well, its an improvement right?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> OMFA WTF IS WRONG WITH HER TOES LOOK AT THEM IN THE BIKINI PIC. that is soooooooooGORSSSSSSSSs


Stop lying, you know you like it Danny81.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 22, 2008)

wow, dannys talented. sadly, the cartoons feet look better than 'miss englands'


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 22, 2008)

Take away Jamies muscles and she is still a fairly small woman. Being healthy has many contributing factors and weight is just one of them. Someone her height can add a lot more weight and still be considered healthy. So for you to say that everyone has to look that way in order to be healthy is outrageous. I understand that obesity is an epidemic that needs resolution before all of our kids die of heart attacks, but blasting someone who may be overweight is not encouraging fitness and it is actually quite counter productive. Her dream is to be a model and she is doing her dream. That is more than a lot of people including myself can say. I am not going to say that someone with cirrhosis or emphysema which in "most" cases are self inflicted should be limited, why do people who are overweight have to be limited.


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> Take away Jamies muscles and she is still a fairly small woman. Being healthy has many contributing factors and weight is just one of them. Someone her height can add a lot more weight and still be considered healthy. So for you to say that everyone has to look that way in order to be healthy is outrageous. I understand that obesity is an epidemic that needs resolution before all of our kids die of heart attacks, but blasting someone who may be overweight is not encouraging fitness and it is actually quite counter productive. Her dream is to be a model and she is doing her dream. That is more than a lot of people including myself can say. I am not going to say that someone with cirrhosis or emphysema which in "most" cases are self inflicted should be limited, why do people who are overweight have to be limited.


 
All credit to her, she's following her dream.

In many cultures big would be considered more attractive. 

_Or at least that's the impression most of America seems to be under...._


----------



## natural^ (Apr 22, 2008)

goob said:


> All credit to her, she's following her dream.



would you still think that if all the models eventually looked like this? theres doing what she believes in and not being the best role model for younger girls, who aspire to be models, and if that is what they turnout to look like later on, then it is indirectly encouraging obesity. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 22, 2008)

natural^ said:


> would you still think that if all the models eventually looked like this? theres doing what she believes in and not being the best role model for younger girls, who aspire to be models, and if that is what they turnout to look like later on, then it is indirectly encouraging obesity. just my 2 cents.



This will never happen, are you kidding me. There have been fat models for a long time now modeling for over sized clothing. It has in no way shape or form changed what we see in most magazines and movies today. How is being super skinny, so skinny that is is not healthy, being a good role model for younger girls? It isn't and because they are so exposed to these images, they will feel like this is the way they have to look in order to be accepted. I now that I can never prove this, but I going to take a guess and say that models have encouraged anorexia and bulimia more than they have encouraged obesity. just my 2 cents

Some of the things I am hearing make me think that some of you believe fat people should stay at home, workout, eat right, and not ever leave until they are healthy enough to be judged by all of you.


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2008)

natural^ said:


> would you still think that if all the models eventually looked like this? theres doing what she believes in and not being the best role model for younger girls, who aspire to be models, and if that is what they turnout to look like later on, then it is indirectly encouraging obesity. just my 2 cents.


 
Actually, thats an interesting point.  

If attitudes were reversed and girls aspired to be borderline obese, then that would raise a whole host of issues, not just healthwise.  The flipside is, at the moment in aspiring to be 'size zero', they are creating a host of problems anyway.

I guess the healthy middleground is what should be getting promoted as beauty.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 22, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> This will never happen, are you kidding me. There have been fat models for a long time now modeling for over sized clothing. It has in no way shape or form changed what we see in most magazines and movies today. How is being super skinny, so skinny that is is not healthy, being a good role model for younger girls? It isn't and because they are so exposed to these images, they will feel like this is the way they have to look in order to be accepted. I now that I can never prove this, but I going to take a guess and say that models have encouraged anorexia and bulimia more than they have encouraged obesity. just my 2 cents
> 
> Some of the things I am hearing make me think that some of you believe fat people should stay at home, workout, eat right, and not ever leave until they are healthy enough to be judged by all of you.



1st off, i never said anything about anorexia nervosa or bulemics, nor did i encourage it. when i use the term model, i use it in reference to tyra banks and those models, which girls aspire to become.
2nd, its their choice to do whatever, and let whatever happen to their body happen.  this is a bodybuilding forum, im sure if (or maybe there is) an obesity forum or website, they would dislike us because we have great bodys or be judgemental that since we are big and buff we are dumb and unintelligent. there will always be judgement no matter where you go. i forgot who said this but they CAN make time to be fit IF they want to. if they dont, thats up to them. all im saying is that we are trying to promote healthiness, and POSSIBLY, if this kept up, then its sending an unhealthy message. thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 22, 2008)

natural^ said:


> 1st off, i never said anything about anorexia nervosa or bulemics, nor did i encourage it. when i use the term model, i use it in reference to tyra banks and those models, which girls aspire to become.
> 2nd, its their choice to do whatever, and let whatever happen to their body happen.  this is a bodybuilding forum, im sure if (or maybe there is) an obesity forum or website, they would dislike us because we have great bodys or be judgemental that since we are big and buff we are dumb and unintelligent. there will always be judgement no matter where you go. i forgot who said this but they CAN make time to be fit IF they want to. if they dont, thats up to them. all im saying is that we are trying to promote healthiness, and POSSIBLY, if this kept up, then its sending an unhealthy message. thats my 2 cents.



I know that you didn't say anything about anorexia or bulimia, but that was my response to you saying that this one picture encourages obesity. It may and it may not, I was simply stating that either way you have problems and in my opinion having a few fat girls model because it is something they want to do poses less of a problem than super skinny girls modeling due to the fact that most girls aspire to look this way and do not posses the right knowledge to do so in a healthy way. I have seen so many different unhealthy methods of weight loss from laxatives, to cocaine, to cigarettes. The pressures of society force some girls into doing things like this because they want to look a certain way but do now know how to get there.  My point is, how many  skinny girls are going to eat like pigs after seeing this picture? Not many I would assume. But how many girls whether they are unhealthy, over weight, or maybe just a little bit bigger than the norm are going to starve themselves to look this this months cover girl? Even skinny girls think they are fat.

Dreams are meant to be followed without a weight limit lol. It is also a matter of personal choice, yes everyone should want to be healthy, but that is not always the case. Everyone on this forum does otherwise they would not be here. The only thing to do is promote fitness through knowledge (how and possible risks involved). It is then up to the individual to decide what they want to do with this knowledge.

Yes this is a bodybuilding forum but it is also open chat. You have your own opinion and I am not discrediting it at all because you are entitled to that opinion. I was just simple stating mine.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 22, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> I was simply stating that either way you have problems



and that problem would be?

look im not trying to be nasty or prove you wrong, but (and this is talking about future, so its anyones game) if more girls see this, you never know, they MIGHT start to overeat, because thats what MODELS do. thats how our society works, and idea is proposed or suggested, people reply by encouraging or taking part and it becomes a socially accepted thing to do. i.e. a poor example is clothing, you see people on tv (musicians, actors etc) wearing at the time odd apparel and whatnot, and people desire to become those famous people, so they buy what they wear, or say things that they say. you think the people in the 60's would be wearing tight pants and doing their hair like people do now? fuck no. same applies to modeling, a few obese girls make an appearance, people say hey good for them, and more appear, and more girls aspire to be them.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 22, 2008)

Monroe was hot and also bigger than the average model. It can be done, but sadly that girl doesn't succeed.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 22, 2008)

I understand what you are saying which is why I said either way there are problems. What you said is one side of the problem. Obesity may turn into a fad. I would not put it past our society these days. 

On the other hand, girls who are are overweight see super skinny girls who are unhealthy in their own right, and try to get that way and may do so in the wrong manner. People need to understand that being obese is extremely unhealthy, but so is being malnourished.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 22, 2008)

i see your point. bah getting burned out about this subject. bottom line: life is cruel.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 22, 2008)

agreed, the reason this was such an important topic for me is because my fiancee was one of those girls who felt like she had to run for hours and hours a day and starve herself in order to look like the models displayed on every corner. She has changed her way of thinking, accepted herself but also accepted the fact she needed to lose a few pounds to become healthier. With a little bit of guidance from myself and what I have learned from this site, she is doing a great job and I think that is greatly due to the fact that she is no longer striving to look like a model, but striving to look her best and be her healthiest and has the support to do so.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 22, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> agreed, the reason this was such an important topic for me is because my fiancee was one of those girls who felt like she had to run for hours and hours a day and starve herself in order to look like the models displayed on every corner. She has changed her way of thinking, accepted herself but also accepted the fact she needed to lose a few pounds to become healthier. With a little bit of guidance from myself and what I have learned from this site, she is doing a great job and I think that is greatly due to the fact that she is no longer striving to look like a model, but striving to look her best and be her healthiest and has the support to do so.



thats all that matters bro, glad the site could help


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 22, 2008)

no i am saying that the girls and guys need to get to the gym. no one should feel ashamed so much that they dont go out. maybee jamie eason is a tad off base. any way my point is every one should be in a healthy body. like i said if i can make time any one can. with the advances that are being made with the new fitness campaigns there are many things some one can do to make themselves even a little bit better. i hate ad agencies promoting crab with twigs like paris hilton. paris looks unhealthy but i also dont want to see rosie odonel promoting swim suits. congrats to your lady bro i am glad that she could reach her goals.


----------



## KentDog (Apr 22, 2008)

kiko said:


> I hit it...for free.


How generous of you.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 22, 2008)

kiko, she'd probably hit you in the face, for free.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 22, 2008)

her prize shud be epehedra


----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 22, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> no i am saying that the girls and guys need to get to the gym. no one should feel ashamed so much that they dont go out. maybee jamie eason is a tad off base. any way my point is every one should be in a healthy body. like i said if i can make time any one can. with the advances that are being made with the new fitness campaigns there are many things some one can do to make themselves even a little bit better. i hate ad agencies promoting crab with twigs like paris hilton. paris looks unhealthy but i also dont want to see rosie odonel promoting swim suits. congrats to your lady bro i am glad that she could reach her goals.



Point taken, and thank you in regards to your comment about my lady.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 22, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Looks like Billy Clinton's type....Her face would look better if it didn't have Miss Piggy's Nose, sorry but even if she was bone thin I'd still say she had a pig snout....I applaud her though some people just have to face the fact that they are large and may never gain the will power it takes to trim down.....



OMG  1st thing I thought of was a cigar and a blue dress


----------



## kiko (Apr 22, 2008)

The next person who disrespects the chunky babe will get fucked in the ass.


----------



## Tier (Apr 22, 2008)

she looks like stacked shit


----------



## kiko (Apr 22, 2008)

No lube for you!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 22, 2008)

Tier said:


> she looks like stacked shit


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 23, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> Point taken, and thank you in regards to your comment about my lady.



your welcome and look at my pics bro. i used to be overweight when i was growing up. i get it is a pain in the but but any one can do it if they are willing to work for it. to show any thing other than that is just wrong. i think promoting good health is what add campaigns need to do. quit with the paris hilton looking crap and no more rosie oddonel any thing.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 23, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Shes not ugly for a fat girl.  I mean, if she lost that weight shed be a knockout.



 after my accident i was given a steriod during a craniotomy. i was up to 195lbs at 5'6, got depressed, I wanted to try modeling as an attempt to boost my confidence. When I met with a photographer, he said I was too fat. 
 so after that I got really into fitness/bodybuilding, got down to 150lbs, looked really skinny. Ive built some muscle and am now 169lbs, happy and healthy, trying to lose weight again. Someday I would like to do a show.
 I do Not think bigger girls are the future of models and we wont "accept obesity" as a society. I just think we are more open to plus-size women bc everyone is obese themselves. Everyone loves to see a fit healthy women, not too skinny, not too fat.
 That girl can lose some weight. my two cents


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 23, 2008)

i googled the girl in the original post thinking maybe she just looks a lot bigger in that angle. she's a plus size model. i think they need to be somewhat fit i don't think they can just be total slobs.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 24, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i googled the girl in the original post thinking maybe she just looks a lot bigger in that angle. she's a plus size model. i think they need to be somewhat fit i don't think they can just be total slobs.



What do you mean by "somewhat fit?"  She looks at least 20% body fat.  She looks like she could run a mile if her life depended on it.


----------



## Built (Apr 24, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> What do you mean by "somewhat fit?"  She looks at least 20% body fat.  She looks like she could run a mile if her life depended on it.



20% is pretty damned lean for a woman, babe. I have bicep veins at 20%.

That girl is 45% bodyfat. I guarantee it.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 25, 2008)

Built said:


> 20% is pretty damned lean for a woman, babe. I have bicep veins at 20%.
> 
> That girl is 45% bodyfat. I guarantee it.


At least.


----------



## Built (Apr 25, 2008)

I just went in and checked. 

She's 12 stone 8 lbs - 176 lbs at 5'10" and not particularly muscular. She's three inches taller than I am, and I was about 40% bodyfat when I weighed 170 lbs - and I ran 10k 3x a week back then. I'm sure I had a little more muscle on me than she does.

The pic in my avatar (and the one in my profile, actually) I am 14% bodyfat, confirmed by DEXA.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2008)

danny81 said:


> her prize shud be epehedra



My god, whats the world coming to?  I actually laughed out loud at this.


Like I said before, if she lost weight shed be hot, but she isnt now, so she isnt much.  Seriously, she doesnt look like anyone to be praised in any way.   ..right now.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 25, 2008)

^^Lol thanks.


----------



## JonnyStead (Apr 27, 2008)

I just didnt need to see her - I see enough women (and men) who've given up on themselves everytime I go to the shops... it just isnt right... sorry - and I'm English in England! I might bump into that...


----------

